# Epia M9000 integroitu näytönohjain

## Sputnick

miten saan toimimaan näytönohjaimen toimimaan täysillä?

Asensin uusimman Xorgin 7.0-r1.

kokeilin myös emerge x11-drm

kernelissä on drm via_agp agpgart via ja via_unichrome moduuleina

xorg.conffissa löytyy

load "glx"

load "dri"

load "v4l"

Section "Device"

    Identifier "VIA cle266"

    Driver     "via"

    VendorName "Via"

    BoardName  "cle266"

    VideoRam   32768

    Option     "ActiveDevice" "CRT,TV"

    Option     "TVType" "PAL"

    Option     "TVOutput" "S-Video"

    Option     "PciRetry" "true"

    Option     "EnableAGPDMA" "true"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

make.conf:

CFLAGS="-march=i586 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-march=i586 -m3dnow -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ ftp://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub$

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

VIDEO_CARDS="via"

USE="acpi apm arts artswrapersuid aalib alsa cdrom directfb divx4linux dvd dvdread dbus fbcon ffmpeg flash freetype hal mpeg4 kde mplayer mmx nptl rtc svg sse theora type1 usb win32codecs vidix xine xrandr xscreensaver xvid xv zeroconf cle266 xvmc xv unichrome"

Miten saan Via Epia M9000 integroidun näyttiksen toimimaan täysipainoisesti?

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 i686

Current Operating System: Linux Supra 2.6.15-gentoo-r1 #3 Sat Apr 22 11:50:40 EEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 22 April 2006

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Apr 28 08:11:28 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "ibari"

(**) |   |-->Device "VIA cle266"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc103"

(**) XKB: model: "pc103"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fi"

(**) XKB: layout: "fi"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

Couldn't open RGB_DB '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb'

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.8

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.5

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libbitmap.so

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3123 card 1106,aa01 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b091 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:0d:0: chip 1106,3044 card 1106,3044 rev 80 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,aa01 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,aa01 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1106,aa01 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:12:0: chip 1106,3065 card 1106,0102 rev 74 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1106,3122 card 1106,3122 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd5ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) unknown vendor (0x1106) unknown chipset (0x3122) rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0000000/26, 0xd4000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xc0000000 from 0xcfffffff to 0xbfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module speedo

(II) UnloadModule: "speedo"

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "xtt"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module xtt

(II) UnloadModule: "xtt"

(EE) Failed to load module "xtt" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux/libdrm.so

(II) Module drm: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "v4l"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module v4l

(II) UnloadModule: "v4l"

(EE) Failed to load module "v4l" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "via"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/via_drv.so

(II) Module via: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 0.1.33

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.4

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input/keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.5

(II) VIA: driver for VIA chipsets: CLE266, KM400/KN400, K8M800,

   PM800/PM880/CN400

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset CLE266 found

(!!) VIA Technologies does not support or endorse this driver in any way.

(!!) For support please contact the driver maintainer or your X vendor.

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [12] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [13] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [23] 0   0   0xd50003b0 - 0xd50003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [24] 0   0   0xd50003c0 - 0xd50003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(**) VIA(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(==) VIA(0): RGB weight 565

(==) VIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) VIA(0): Option "ActiveDevice" "CRT,TV"

(**) VIA(0): Option "TVType" "PAL"

(**) VIA(0): Option "TVOutput" "S-Video"

(**) VIA(0): Option "EnableAGPDMA" "true"

(==) VIA(0): Using HW cursor

(**) VIA(0): Option: EnableAGPDMA - Enabling AGP DMA

(**) VIA(0): TV Type is PAL

(**) VIA(0): TV Output Signal is S-Video

(--) VIA(0): Chipset: "CLE266"

(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xd4000000 with size 0x9000

(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xd4200000 with size 0x10000

(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(--) VIA(0): Chipset Rev.: 3

(WW) VIA(0): Manufacturer plainly copied main PCI ids to Subsystem/Card ids.

(--) VIA(0): Detected VIA EPIA M/MII/....

(==) VIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) VIA(0): videoram =  32768k

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libi2c.so

(II) Module i2c: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 1" initialized.

(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 2" initialized.

(II) VIA(0): I2C bus "I2C bus 3" initialized.

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libddc.so

(II) Module ddc: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 1:ddc2" removed.

(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer: IBM  Model: 1990  Serial#: 16843009

(II) VIA(0): Year: 1996  Week: 45

(II) VIA(0): EDID Version: 1.1

(II) VIA(0): Analog Display Input,  Input Voltage Level: 0.700/0.700 V

(II) VIA(0): Sync:  Separate

(II) VIA(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 32  vert.: 24

(II) VIA(0): Gamma: 2.40

(II) VIA(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend Off; RGB/Color Display

(II) VIA(0): redX: 0.635 redY: 0.333   greenX: 0.280 greenY: 0.595

(II) VIA(0): blueX: 0.152 blueY: 0.063   whiteX: 0.297 whiteY: 0.320

(II) VIA(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) VIA(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) VIA(0): 720x400@88Hz

(II) VIA(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) VIA(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) VIA(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) VIA(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) VIA(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) VIA(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) VIA(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@87Hz (interlaced)

(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) VIA(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) VIA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) VIA(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) VIA(0): #0: hsize: 1024  vsize 768  refresh: 72  vid: 19553

(II) VIA(0): #1: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) VIA(0): #2: hsize: 800  vsize 600  refresh: 85  vid: 22853

(II) VIA(0): #3: hsize: 640  vsize 480  refresh: 85  vid: 22833

(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VIA(0): clock: 36.0 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 225 mm

(II) VIA(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 696  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 832 h_border: 0

(II) VIA(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 481  v_sync_end 484 v_blanking: 509 v_border: 0

(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VIA(0): clock: 56.2 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 255 mm

(II) VIA(0): h_active: 800  h_sync: 832  h_sync_end 896 h_blank_end 1048 h_border: 0

(II) VIA(0): v_active: 600  v_sync: 601  v_sync_end 604 v_blanking: 631 v_border: 0

(II) VIA(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) VIA(0): clock: 31.5 MHz   Image Size:  300 x 255 mm

(II) VIA(0): h_active: 640  h_sync: 656  h_sync_end 752 h_blank_end 800 h_border: 8

(II) VIA(0): v_active: 480  v_sync: 490  v_sync_end 492 v_blanking: 525 v_border: 8

(II) VIA(0): Serial No: 55B9267

(II) VIA(0): I2C device "I2C bus 2:VT162x" registered at address 0x40.

(--) VIA(0): Detected VIA Technologies VT1622 TV Encoder

(WW) VIA(0): config file hsync range 31.5-82kHz not within DDC hsync ranges.

(WW) VIA(0): config file vrefresh range 40-150Hz not within DDC vrefresh ranges.

(II) VIA(0): ibari: Using hsync range of 31.50-82.00 kHz

(II) VIA(0): ibari: Using vrefresh range of 40.00-150.00 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Clock range:  20.00 to 230.00 MHz

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x350" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x400" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "720x400" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (interlace mode not supported)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1152x864" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1280x960" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1280x960" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1280x1024" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1280x1024" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1280x1024" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1200" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1200" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1200" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1200" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1200" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1792x1344" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1856x1392" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "832x624" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1152x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "576x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1400x1050" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): CrtcHSyncEnd out of range.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (horizontal sync too wide)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not a mode defined by the TV Encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1600x1024" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "848x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "848x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "720x480" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x480" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "640x480Over" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480Over" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480Over" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "800x600Over" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600Over" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "1024x768Over" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768Over" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "848x480Over" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "848x480Over" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "848x480Over" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "720x480Over" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x480Over" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x576Over" (hsync out of range)

(II) VIA(0): TV standard is PAL. This is a NTSC mode.

(II) VIA(0): Mode "720x480Noscale" not supported by TV encoder.

(II) VIA(0): Not using default mode "720x480Noscale" (unknown reason)

(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "1280x1024" (no mode of this name)

(II) VIA(0): Not using mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)

(--) VIA(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) VIA(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 57.0 MHz (scaled from -0.1 MHz), 47.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768"   57.00  1024 1040 1112 1200  768 829 840 950 -hsync -vsync

(**) VIA(0): *Default mode "800x600": 34.5 MHz (scaled from 1.0 MHz), 37.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600"   34.50  800 816 880 920  600 604 620 750 +hsync +vsync

(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "1024x768Over": 49.5 MHz (scaled from 0.9 MHz), 41.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "1024x768Over"   49.50  1024 1032 1112 1200  768 771 776 825 -hsync -vsync

(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "800x600Over": 32.5 MHz (scaled from 0.3 MHz), 32.5 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "800x600Over"   32.50  800 832 928 1000  600 600 604 650 +hsync +vsync

(**) VIA(0):  Default mode "720x576Noscale": 28.0 MHz (scaled from -0.7 MHz), 31.2 kHz, 50.0 Hz

(II) VIA(0): Modeline "720x576Noscale"   28.00  720 728 864 896  576 576 579 625 -hsync -vsync

(--) VIA(0): Display dimensions: (320, 240) mm

(--) VIA(0): DPI set to (81, 81)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libxaa.so

(II) Module xaa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 1.2.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libramdac.so

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 7.0.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.8

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 0   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [3] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [4] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd6002000 - 0xd60020ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xd6001000 - 0xd60010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0xd6000000 - 0xd60007ff (0x800) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [11] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd4ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] 0   0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [14] 0   0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [15] 0   0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e00f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d07f (0x80) IX[B]

   [25] 0   0   0xd50003b0 - 0xd50003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [26] 0   0   0xd50003c0 - 0xd50003df (0x20) IS[B]

(--) VIA(0): mapping framebuffer @ 0xd0000000 with size 0x2000000

(--) VIA(0): Frame buffer start: 0xb5914000, free start: 0x180000 end: 0x2000000

(--) VIA(0): mapping MMIO @ 0xd4000000 with size 0x9000

(--) VIA(0): mapping BitBlt MMIO @ 0xd4200000 with size 0x10000

(II) VIA(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) VIA(0): Caught X working around an old VGA limitation (VBlankStart).

(II) VIA(0): 3D Engine has been initialized.

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -1023

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card3

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card4

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card5

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card6

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card7

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card8

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card9

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card10

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card11

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card12

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card13

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card14

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

(II) VIA(0): [drm] drmOpen failed

(EE) VIA(0): [dri] DRIScreenInit failed.  Disabling DRI.

(II) VIA(0): VIAInternalScreenInit

(II) VIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

   Dashed Lines

   Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      32 128x128 slots

      10 256x256 slots

      32 8x8 color pattern slots

(==) VIA(0): Backing store disabled

(II) VIA(0): direct rendering disabled

(II) VIA(0): Benchmarking video copy. Less is better.

(--) VIA(0): Timed   libc YUV420 copy... 9318769. Throughput: 59.4 MiB/s.

(--) VIA(0): Timed kernel YUV420 copy... 6857334. Throughput: 80.7 MiB/s.

(--) VIA(0): Ditch    SSE YUV420 copy... Not supported by CPU.

(--) VIA(0): Timed    MMX YUV420 copy... 4881974. Throughput: 113.4 MiB/s.

(--) VIA(0): Timed 3DNow! YUV420 copy... 4846997. Throughput: 114.2 MiB/s.

(--) VIA(0): Ditch   MMX2 YUV420 copy... Not supported by CPU.

(--) VIA(0): Using 3DNow! YUV42X copy for video.

(WW) VIA(0): [XvMC] Cannot use XvMC without DRI!

(WW) VIA(0): Option "PciRetry" is not used

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(**) Option "Protocol" "Auto"

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "Auto"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(==) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Mouse1: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4, 5, 6 and 7

(**) Mouse1: Buttons: 11

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: Core Keyboard

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc103"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc103"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fi"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "fi"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(--) Mouse1: PnP-detected protocol: "ExplorerPS/2"

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/local/, removing from list!

FreeType: couldn't open face /usr/share/fonts/TTF/luximr.ttf: 1

```

----------

## Zarhan

Näyttäisi siltä ettei /dev/dri/cardX-laitetta synny (tai ainakaan Xorg ei löydä sellaista). Ootko varma kernel-moduulista ja sen asetuksista?

----------

## Sputnick

 *Zarhan wrote:*   

> Näyttäisi siltä ettei /dev/dri/cardX-laitetta synny (tai ainakaan Xorg ei löydä sellaista). Ootko varma kernel-moduulista ja sen asetuksista?

 

Nyt ainakin kun kernelin upgreidasin niin näyttäisi toimivan ainakin jotenkin että fps kasvoi tuosta 80-90 ->600

----------

## Sputnick

kernel ja via epia m9000 c3 ezra prosessori

Kernel requires cx8 ja cmov not present. choose kernel appropriate for your cpu.

vedin genkernelillä sisään ja ohjeen mukaan, bootissa tuommonen ongelma

käytin i486 portage snapshottia.

Muuten ei ollut asennuksessa mitään ongelmia. hyvät ohjeet.

Miten saan tuon ongelman väistymään. Mistä kernelistä olisi apua? vai käsin hakea esimerkiksi tuosta 3.10.7 kernelistä. mistä sieltä ruksit päälle/pois.

----------

